# Grizzlies to sign Von Wafer?



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/63364/20091212/grizzlies_trying_to_sign_von_wafer/

Well, he isn't a bad player, good signing to fill our bench.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He's more than capable as a role-player. I remember he played a few games last season for the Rockets as a starter, when T-Mac was down, dropped a couple of 20+ point games I'm sure. 

I also read that he doesn't fit in in Europe, so would be a good move for both parties.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We can't shoot from the outside (like, at all), so this should be a nice addition.

His only good year was last season, and before that he was just a fringe guy with horrible numbers, but I'm holding out hope that last year was a mild breakout.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If he brings any scoring punch off the bench he will be a good signing.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

looks like memphis is continuing to just throw players together who can score and hope that it works.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

von wafer is like a bigger more athletic flip murray. he can't defend but he's a good shooter from downtown and is a surprisingly athletic finisher. dude kind of reminds me of a poor man's young ray allen but he's not as smooth, and not nearly as good a passer.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

c_dog said:


> von wafer is like a bigger more athletic flip murray. he can't defend but he's a good shooter from downtown and is a surprisingly athletic finisher. dude kind of reminds me of a poor man's young ray allen but he's not as smooth, and not nearly as good a passer.


A homeless man's Ray Allen. A homeless man in a third world country.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This will be a big help for the Grizz. I hope this team pushes for a playoff spot because they've got some very exciting players in Mayo and Gay.


----------

